# The Three Cups Hotel, Lyme Regis, Dorset - Oct '09



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd heard about this several years ago but wasn't sure where it was and forgot all about it, until I noticed it from the bus a few weeks ago. It's opposite the main bus stop in town too!!!   It's been reported about on another forum, including interior pics, but it's been well boarded-up since then and there's no longer any access inside.

Some history and information taken from my website where more piccies can be seen in the album. 

Built circa 1807, the hotel began it's life as Hiscott's Boarding House. The original Three Cups (another hotel entirely) was still standing, but after it burnt down in 1844, the name was taken on by Hiscott's. Predominantly built with Blue Lias stone, with red brick chimneys and corner quoins of limestone (most probably from Beer), this was the largest building in Lyme Regis at the time. Several well-known people have stayed here, including J R R Tolkein, Jane Austen, H W Longfellow and G K Chesterton. It is thought that Tolkein, who stayed here several times, even wrote some of his Lord of the Rings trilogy here. The hotel was also used in the film "The French Lieutenant's Woman" (from the book of the same name written by John Fowles who lived in the town). 

The hotel has been left empty for the last twenty years. I recall reading that it was due to subsidence that forced it's closure, but haven't been able to corroborate that as yet. It is a listed building and there is a campaign to re-open it as an hotel.












Interesting doors and gorgeous windows at the front.











The remains of the old gateposts.






The alley at the side of the building is dereliction delight! Lots of interesting features as well as cut-away plaster and brickwork showing the Blue Lias stone underneath.











Looking back.






One of the side doors.






At the rear.






Sheds and garage. You can just about see the famous Cobb in the background of the garage.











Car park closed! 






Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 22, 2009)

A lovely old building -no. 6 is particularly good.

Thanks for posting these up.

Hope all's good with you Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2009)

Cheers, Lightbuoy. That's one of my favourites too. 
Things are excellent, thanks mate. Really well, really happy and totally fabulous!  
How's yourself? Hope all's well.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 23, 2009)

I did enjoy this Foxy, remarkable how buildings like that don't seem to get damaged as badly as they do over here.

Nice shots.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheers, Marlon.  This one is right in the middle of the busy main street, but you're right as buildings here generally don't get trashed as much as elsewhere. I took these on a Saturday morning and, after waiting for ages on the other side of the road, just managed to get a shot during a break in the traffic whilst no-one walked past it.


----------

